# My newer motorcycles to sort out



## JO BO (May 9, 2021)

65 HondaDream 
75 Kawasaki 250
65 BSA 250 scrambler
64 Honda Benly
64 Hondas Super Hawks

Will be great projects for someone someday as I won’t have time


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

Let me know when you start thinning out the American made stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## JO BO (May 9, 2021)

Okay that may be late Oct- early Nov. thanks


----------



## Hudman (May 9, 2021)

The Kawasaki is tempting...2 stroke street bikes are quite alluring...$$$..?  Although the CCs are lower than I'd like.


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2021)

Love that BSA.


----------



## JO BO (May 10, 2021)

Hudman said:


> The Kawasaki is tempting...2 stroke street bikes are quite alluring...$$$..?  Although the CCs are lower than I'd like.



Yeah I know the 500 and 900 are the screaming bikes of that year but this one would put you on the back fender as well.


----------



## JO BO (May 10, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Love that BSA.



Was used for dirt track racing in the 60's ......I believe he bought it new so one owner.....


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2021)

One of the old guys at work, used to race in the Catalina Island Scramble.
It was so popular for a time, that BSA actually made a specific model called the Catalina Scrambler.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 11, 2021)

Love those Hondas 100% !!! Always wanted a little Dream to jus' cruise 'round on. Closest thing I got is a earlier 80s locked up project C70 getting 110cc semi auto swapped ... Eventually.

 If I could afford that '65 I'd build it due to my dad being born that year!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Was used for dirt track racing in the 60's ......I believe he bought it new so one owner.....



So are these yours or someone else's?


----------



## JO BO (May 14, 2021)

I just listed these on everything else for sale site as I don't think I can here. thanks


----------



## JO BO (May 14, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Love those Hondas 100% !!! Always wanted a little Dream to jus' cruise 'round on. Closest thing I got is a earlier 80s locked up project C70 getting 110cc semi auto swapped ... Eventually.
> 
> If I could afford that '65 I'd build it due to my dad being born that year!



Hi As a teenager I had a 1966 Honda dream  mine was red ....was a nice smooth riding bike and I topped out at 80 mph with it.  I rode that thing in snowy cold weather of 20 degrees sometimes because I was a kid and couldn't get enough of it.


----------



## johnny d (May 15, 2021)

JO BO said:


> I just listed these on everything else for sale site as I don't think I can here. thanks



Where do I find them ? Is that site on this site ? Thanks ! Johnny


----------



## johnny d (May 15, 2021)

johnny d said:


> Where do I find them ? Is that site on this site ? Thanks ! Johnny



Found it !


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Yeah I know the 500 and 900 are the screaming bikes of that year but this one would put you on the back fender as well.



The 750 was a widow maker too .


----------



## JO BO (Jun 1, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Let me know when you start thinning out the American made stuff! V/r Shawn



Do you have early American made motorcycles?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 1, 2021)

JO BO said:


> 65 HondaDream
> 75 Kawasaki 250
> 65 BSA 250 scrambler
> 64 Honda Benly
> ...



Really love the BSA Thumper. Is this a 441 Victor by chance? I almost had a 67 that a guy had when i bought my first house in 1994 but wouldn't sell it. Diggin on the slik rear tire too. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------

